

Show HN: Attention Market - will you put this on your blog? - raywu
http://tylertringas.com/attn/

======
vga15
Initial impression suggests this is similar to tungle.me

Could you describe exactly what it'd do for me & my blog, besides allowing
folks to see through my calendar of open/booked slots & schedule?

